# Proteus 7.7 - modificar datos de un componente



## nandotronica (May 10, 2012)

Buen dia gente! 
Lo siguiente: Estoy montando un circuito que es un dimmer en el proteus. Todo va bien hasta que llegó la hora de conectarlo a la fuente, que tiene que ser de 127vac /60Hz.
Para esto ( talvés estoy equivocado) coloqué el componente ALTERNATOR pero no consigo modificarle para los valores que necesito para simular. Como pongo estos valores de alimentación en el componente para luego si poder simularlo?
No sé si fui claro.
Les agradesco si me dan su opinión.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2012)

En general , estando apagado , sin simular , le hacés doble clic sobre el componente y te abre ventana 

Saludos !


----------



## nandotronica (May 10, 2012)

Gracias por responder dosmetros!!!
Es verdad que haciendo botón derecho del mouse me aparece la ventana del componente.Ahí es que viene mi duda porque no sé , como que algo está mal en lo que estoy haciendo. Te muestro porqué y decime como colocar los parámetros.
Fijate en las siguientes figuras. La fig. 1 es como está en componentes y la segunda figura fig2 son las modificaciones que hice. Muchas gracias y te mando un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2012)

No uso el Proteus , pero parece que así es suficiente 

Saludos !


----------



## nandotronica (May 10, 2012)

Sin embargo cuando lo simulas los valores te dá en mV.
Lo mas lindo de todo es que me leí vários tutoriales y curso, pero ninguno te comenta esto, siempre en los 12v y cosas así.
Saludos!!!


----------



## AnthoniF (Abr 23, 2017)

Necesito variar el VP de un JFET canal n en el simulador PROTEUS 8 con la finalidad de poder tomar como referencia los valores de simulación y compararlos con mis cálculos analíticos. ...


----------

